# wilderness squatting NSW AUSTRALIA



## lhotse (Feb 7, 2009)

hey any of y'all familiar with wilderness squatting in Australia? Thinking about finding me a secret patch of bush and building a little home but I was wondering WHERE is best to do it.. state forest...? are there reasons NOT to do it in national park or on private property??
Any advice or info greatly appreciated..or connections with folks who may already be doing this.
ta muchly.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 7, 2009)

uhhhh digihitch.com may have more info on the international squatting.


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 8, 2009)

*It looks like you are looking for peace and quiet, right? *
*Well, I have done countless hours of geography research into Australia, and thought about doing the very exact same thing! I actually found a place too! Right outside of Alice Springs, right smack in the middle of the Down Under!!! They have natural artisian springs there too. I was thinking about getting myself a good horse and trailer and doing things the very old school way.*
*The only thing was, I never ever could save up enough money to get down there, plus getting another passport, visa and all that other good stuff!*
*As far as somebody looking for a nice quiet and peaceful place, Alice Springs would be my recommendation.......*
*(Check into the township of Alice Springs)! There you'll very much agree with me once you start to study the area there, the people, the natives, the road networks and what type of jobs that are there so that you can make money "under-the-table" while there!.......*


lhotse said:


> hey any of y'all familiar with wilderness squatting in Australia? Thinking about finding me a secret patch of bush and building a little home but I was wondering WHERE is best to do it.. state forest...? are there reasons NOT to do it in national park or on private property??
> Any advice or info greatly appreciated..or connections with folks who may already be doing this.
> ta muchly.


----------



## GypsyDamien (Mar 13, 2010)

there is a huge peice of beautiful bushland between sydney and the central coast (north of sydney) with a river following all the way up (called the hawksbury river). Its so wild and sucluded that nobody could (nor would) both you if you were to set up camp there. You get a train from sydney central and take it north about an hour and get off at a tiny train station called wonderbyne (because its so small, im talking like 5 metres in length and in the middle of nowhere you have to warn a train guard of train master to stop there, because other wise they just don't bother) once there it wouldnt be hard to find a place anywhere to set up, you can fish, there is fresh water 'round the place and you only need to travel about half an hour to get to a grocery store. it was once home to a huge aborignal tribe called the 'kuringai'.
anyway good luck in finding somewhere, i hope could help a little.


----------



## lhotse (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey,

Thanks so much for this info..! I really appreciate it. My situation has changed somewhat since posting, by I will definitely keep thie kernel of info tucked away for use at a later date! Will defo check it out next time I am in NSW...Sounds beautiful.

Thanks again.. happy travels.

lhotse


----------



## ani x (Apr 8, 2010)

GypsyDamien said:


> there is a huge peice of beautiful bushland between sydney and the central coast (north of sydney) with a river following all the way up (called the hawksbury river). Its so wild and sucluded that nobody could (nor would) both you if you were to set up camp there.


 
just a bit south of newcastle, right? that river's beautiful.

for anyone else interested, i'd also suggest west of sydney, toward the blue mountains. there's a coal route that runs from newcastle down to sydney and then west, with enough small yards or sidings to catch a ride before it runs out to a mine. (that is, if yer riding empties out.) loaded coal headed east is most likely going to the port in newcastle, and secondly to a port just southeast of sydney. you can also very easily catch a commuter from sydney central out for free, as far as lithgow or even a few stops farther. the temps. a bit colder up in the higher elevations, so the time of year is probably important.

i would say the climate out at alice springs would be a bit too harsh for wilderness camping, with extreme heats during the summer. that said, i didn't make it up that far while i was there last year, as i found hitching in SA to be pretty difficult at that time of year as there were hardly any tourists.

the southern highway west of melbourne, starting at about warrnambool i believe, runs along the coast and is fucking gorgeous!! there are koalas and wild king parrots that will land on yer arms if you have food for them. (the aboriginal tribe that lived in the area before white settlers befriended them for thousands of years...) the route isnt widely settled, and i'm sure you could find an awesome spot to set up camp while still being able to catch a ride to a town for food or whatever else if needed...


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Are there rideable rails in Australia?


----------



## stove (May 2, 2010)

yes, there are rails out here, though the 'ridables' kinda suck. I've yet to catch out here, but will eventually.


----------

